# International 574 - General Use Help



## Brad Edwards (Oct 22, 2020)

Hey everyone - I just bought an IH 574. The markings and gauges are all worn off and I'm not sure what all the levers and pedals do. I am good on the PTO engage/disengage, 3 point raising/lowering, choke and all of the stuff I need to know for normal use. But I know there's a differential lock lever and a parking break and a light switch somewhere on the tractor but I'm not sure what does what. The two pedals on the right are confusing to me as well. Is there a general schematic that shows what all of these things do? Also, where do I find the serial number for this machine?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Brad. 
You need to search out an operators manual for your tractor before you do some damage, or attempt a service. 
The two pedals on the right are a typical arrangement for the brakes. The pedal on the right is the right rear wheel brake, and the other is for the left rear wheel. Usually they are fastened together so as the rear wheels stop together and not cause the tractor to spin or skid sideways if you hit one pedal by mistake when try to stop the tractor. 
For tight turns when plowing or working a field at slower working speeds, unhook the pedals so you can use one or the other. Step on the left pedal, and the left wheel will slow or stop, while the other rear wheel keeps power to the ground, making a tight turn around the left wheel. Try it tight turn....slowly, to get the idea of the setup.


----------



## Brad Edwards (Oct 22, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum Brad.
> You need to search out an operators manual for your tractor before you do some damage, or attempt a service.
> The two pedals on the right are a typical arrangement for the brakes. The pedal on the right is the right rear wheel brake, and the other is for the left rear wheel. Usually they are fastened together so as the rear wheels stop together and not cause the tractor to spin or skid sideways if you hit one pedal by mistake when try to stop the tractor.
> For tight turns when plowing or working a field at slower working speeds, unhook the pedals so you can use one or the other. Step on the left pedal, and the left wheel will slow or stop, while the other rear wheel keeps power to the ground, making a tight turn around the left wheel. Try it tight turn....slowly, to get the idea of the setup.



Thanks Bill! So that’s ties the braking of the back tires together but is there a differential lock that ties the drive of both back tires together in case of wet conditions or the possibility of getting unstuck if I’m dug in?
I guess I should just pony up and buy a manual online - I just hate having to pay for a digital copy of something that’s 50 years old.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

If you have the diff lock, engage it only if you need it, and with the tractor at a stand still. That'll tie your back wheels together if you get stuck.
Have a read of this to get some info on the tractor and how to locate the serial number.
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/3/4/341-international-harvester-574.html


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

There is an Operator's Manual in the download section:
https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/ih-454-474-475-574-674-2400-and-2500.503/
It does not cover gasoline tractors, but maybe the serial numbers and controls are the same?
The illustrations are all over the place, but you may have some use of it. At least found out what you have, so you can get a proper manual for it.

There are two Shop Manuals, one that has some information about the gasoline engine:
https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/ih-454-464-484-574-584-and-674.463/

And another one:
https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/ih-454-474-475-574-674-2400-and-2500.465/


----------

